

Pretty Pictures: Ray tracing in Lisp - wglb
http://random-state.net/log/3467117369.html

======
esad
I'm puzzled why the author released one-time "snapshot" of the current
development state instead of placing the code in a world-readable repository
(errr...github?)

~~~
jacquesm
I think that placing it in github or something like it would suggest a
continued involvement or a state of maintenance. This is a 'fire and forget'
way of open sourcing something.

Takes 10 seconds and the effect is much the same, you get the source, what
else could you ask for ? Nicer wrapping paper ?

